
Sexist Prices? - vezzy-fnord
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2015/12/sexist-prices.html
======
sandworm101
>> The largest price discrepancy emerged in the hair care category: Women, on
average, paid 48 percent more for goods like shampoo, conditioner and gel.

Sexism or market forces dictated by fashion? Is it sexism to accept that women
value their hair, and therefore their hair care products, more than men? They
literally have more of it to manage. Shampoo doesn't count for much if you are
bald or at least short-haired. So it is totally understandable that men place
less value on their hair care products. Is it also sexist that men pay less on
average for haircuts than women?

The OP author strikes me as someone looking for something to be angry about.

~~~
foolrush
Perhaps detaching “market forces” from sociology is problematic here.

“Is it sexism to accept that women value their hair, and therefore their hair
care products, more than men?”

Yes.

~~~
sandworm101
Good luck trying to market health and beauty products. Pretending that men and
women share the same values/needs/wants/tolerances when it comes to hair
products will only end in ruin.

But maybe I'm wrong, and those selling beard and mustache trimmers are missing
out on the untapped women's facial hair market. I smell startup.

------
trav4225
Demand-based pricing.

